
Show HN: Chartify – React.js plugin for building charts with CSS - kirillstyopkin
https://chartify.github.io/chartify/example/
======
sleepychu
Bottom chart shows a missing feature, I'd like a way to zoom in or something,
right now it looks like you play that one song a lot and all other songs are
indistinguishable in terms of play count.

Also do you only have a few songs from any given year?

------
chaosprophet
Ooh, this is just in time for me. Was searching for a React charting plugin
with multiple styles just in the morning. Will give this a spin in development
and come back with more comments. Thanks :)

